# Is Eva Marie good at anything?



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't know. Maybe she's good at sucking? :vince5


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

For me she's good for a quick late night fap. 

I think that's it.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

She didn't even knew when to count.lol jbl was shouting at her to count from ringside.shes a terrible ref.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Didn't she fuck up the little rating thing they had on Raw? Every time I looked she was just staring at them while the others were holding them up.. :draper2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

She is totally worthless. She has absolutely no business being on a wrestling program.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

She really should be a valet. I think she could pull that off as long as she doesn't have to do anything too important during the match.


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

Did that match just seem slow to anyone else? 
What was the point of her being a guest ref? What difference would it have made to have a regular ref?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Protokletos said:


> She really should be a valet. I think she could pull that off as long as she doesn't have to do anything too important during the match.


Yeah it's working for Lana and she is probably way better than Eva in the ring and we've never even seen her wrestle yet. :lol


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

You guys are missing the big picture. She's great at- I mean, she can really- Well, there's no doubt out of all the other divas, she knows- At least with her danc- Hmm... She- Eh.. She'd make a decent valet.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

she is good at looking good?


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

She's the worst in the world at everything she does. She's the Anti-Jericho.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

It had always been obvious that she didn't know anything (or cared to know anything) about wrestling, but how retarded do you have to be to not know how or when to count -- particularly when it was probably the only thing she worked on this week?


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Yet on Total Divas Summer came off as the bad one for not tagging her in lol.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

If she is good at anything, I haven't seen her do it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

LateTrain27 said:


> I don't know. Maybe she's good at sucking? :vince5


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Well, she is clearly good at marketing herself and she now earns a 6 figure income, can the rest of us say that right now?

no, we cannot.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

other than looking sexy as fuck. I could give 2 shits if I ever saw her on my t.v. again. she is an awful wrestler in my opinion. Just because she is sexy doesn't mean she should be on t.v.

I honestly would rather see ugly bitches who CAN wrestle rather then a hot sexy bitch like her taking up air time. I watching wrestling for wrestling and entertainment. If I want to see a sexy ass bitch I could go to Google.com images type a name in of someone. Or just go look out in the steets of the city I'm in... Plenty of PiE There


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

She's good at walking. I think she learned to walk one day but didn't learn anything after that.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Of course she's going to suck. Unlike other girls, she was forced to go on the road with one month full time training whereas all other girls like Summer, Bellas etc. got two years max.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, she's good at looking good. That's it for me.

Other than that, she's useless.


----------



## EzraBenjamin (May 9, 2014)

she's good at giving her dad near heart attacks.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't blame her. Train people properly and you wouldn't have this problem. She has no wrestling experience and is expected to put on solid matches? I imagine being a special ref in front of a bunch of people for the first time with limited wrestling knowledge being a bit tough for anyone.


----------



## MinistryofBuzzards (May 15, 2014)

She's just crazy hot.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*She's really good at no-selling.*


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Just a reminder she's been hired for a year and a half and can't run the ropes and JoJo is outperforming her.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

I like her but don't put her in fucking matches, please.

She's so bad and I don't have a clue why she can't just do the show and maybe be a valet or something, her hearts not in wrestling so just use her for eye-candy.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

She's hot so that's enough for me
However, she really shouldn't be wrestling. Just put her on the arm of Fandango. I don't care if she can't dance, neither can he.

That said, that match on SD was really terrible and it wasn't just her refereeing to blame. I have no idea what the hell happened with that finish


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

In hindsight I may have come off too harsh with the title of this thread. 

I do get that due to Total Diva's she was put on the road and on TV with little training. It bugs me when the indy's are full of women who look good and would have some training to build from, that WWE waste their resources on girls with no experience like her. It isn't a "paying your dues" beef. But she was a swimsuit model and they give her a developmental contract to wrestle. Why not just tell the fans, "It doesn't matter who we pick, you just want someone to fap to". I don't fault Eva for taking the opportunity that was given her, but pretty girls are not THAT rare. If they want us to believe we should "respect the business" then don't hire as if you can randomly pick people off the street and make them wrestlers. 

But I did cut her some slack at first because she had no experience and was put on TV way too soon so what should anyone have expected. Truth is I am sure the producers of Total Divas aren't without blame in that part either. But it's been a while now and she doesn't seem to be improving. And while I wrote off things like not mentioning Jinder Mahal as nerves in front of a crowd, she has had time to get used to the crowd, and for that matter to get used to being famous. 

She doesn't seem to be getting any better and the attempts they make to try her in other roles seem to have a poor success rate. I get WWE is going to want to put her on Raw and Smackdown while she is on Total Divas. But until she gets better they need to make her a velet in the meantime while she hones her craft. They keep thrusting her into things she clearly isn't ready or able to do well, and not only is it setting her up to embarrass herself, but it pulls the others involved in her matches/bits down with her. 

But make no mistake, I put it on WWE. They put her on TV when she wasn't ready and haven't properly used her in a way that hides that. I don't blame Eva for taking advantage of an opportunity.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

At being crap? Which draws heat I guess


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

No she isn't. She couldn't even show her cleavage properly as she put her hair in the way. Absolutely waste of space.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Eva Marie needs to stay on the main just for the unintentional comedy she brings to us.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Getting the fap going.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

As long as she keeps that Jessica Rabbit look going, I have no problem with her being on my TV.

:ass


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

:ti she isn't even the hottest diva in WWE, Nikki and Paige own her in the looks department


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

I asked the same question on this forum not too long ago. I'm doubt she's good at anything. she can't talk and can't act either, so being an actress is impossible.

and for people who think that she is hot... I don't think she's good on the bed either. from what we can see, she's very slow and looks semi-retarded while doing things on the show. she probably will just lay down on the bed and let you do everything. she probably can't make a good scream to help you build it up. and may not be able to make some sandwich.

I think Eva Marie is the most useless person on the planet. even those handicapped people can do lots of things she can't do.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

She's extremelly good looking. Thats enough to be a diva. 
Really dont care if she can wrestle or not, I'm watchinh footage from her matches because of her stunning body.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

BUT SHE HAS A BUSY SCHEDULE GUYZZZZ :trips4:trips4:trips4


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

In her favor (because we've looked at her flaws from every angle at this point) she DOES know how to convey attitude. The way she "dismissed" Nattie on Smackdown was spot on, which again tells me that as a bitchy valet she would possibly be able to thrive. Have her practice behind the scenes, then at SOME point maybe she'll have what it takes to do well (enough) in ring...


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm sure she knows how to make her ass clap.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

I know for sure she is good at least for one thing :woolcock


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

I used to say she's probably good at giving head, but she probably isn't even good at that.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

She has the majority of this thread falling for her gimmick as a severely inexperienced performer.


----------



## dilbodus (Oct 19, 2013)

If anything it'll make for some good drama during season 3 of Total Divas. The girls were quick to defend her during the Summer burial (lol). Now the rest of the girls will see what a talentless hack Eva is. The best part is she will still be employed and in the 3rd season of a hit cable show.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

She's pretty good at having red hair I guess.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

She's good at being hot, I guess.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

She's good at making people hate her and being pretty. Which is why she should be a valet for some heel talent.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Judging by the hate she gets on here she's great at working the smarks and making them buy into her gimmick.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Londrick said:


> Judging by the hate she gets on here she's great at working the smarks and making them buy into her gimmick.


Which is to be awful in the ring and pretty much devoid of charisma?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

She is either being good at being an escort, a groupie or a.............








or a







!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

What happens when WWE hire models and thrust them on tv and expect them to be able to wrestle and whatever with so little training.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

She's marketable. Plus she seems like a good kid.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

If her gimmick is to be a below average talent who ticks off the "smarks" then she is brilliant and I take back everything I said. 

In all seriousness she does seem like a good kid who I would get along with, at least until she saw what I said about her on this thread. But due to the show WWE keeps thrusting her into things she isn't ready for which is the big problem. It baffles me they don't put her as a heels valet where even this threat agrees would play to her strengths. And keep putting her in positions she is set up to fail in. Maybe she doesn't care anyway, as people said she is on Total Divas which probably pays more than her WWE salary anyway. But if she keeps being put in these situations eventually fans will start to turn on her, and if anyone thinks being on Total Divas means as long as the show is on she is golden... ask Jojo if that's true.


----------



## Spirit Soul (Sep 5, 2011)

Sex, probably, possibly.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Callisto said:


> She has the majority of this thread falling for her gimmick as a severely inexperienced performer.


I bet this is her when she sees the hate she gets:












Kalashnikov said:


> Which is to be awful in the ring and pretty much devoid of charisma?


Yes to the first part no to the second. She has tons of charisma.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Banging?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

She has the look and shes one of the troublemakers that makes Total Divas ''work'', if she could wrestle with half of Paige ring skills don't doubt WWE would put the divas title on her :S

Also why some of you call her a kid? shes not 21 like Paige.... shes 31.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Londrick said:


> I bet this is her when she sees the hate she gets:


People actually don't like her, how does that make her happy? She's not even a heel. I don't mind her in her current role, but let's not pretend she's anything more than eye candy.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> Also why some of you call her a kid? shes not 21 like Paige.... shes 31.


I knew she was not 21 but thought she was in her late 20's. I should not call her a kid then, since she is only 7 years younger than me.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Kalashnikov said:


> People actually don't like her, how does that make her happy? She's not even a heel. I don't mind her in her current role, but let's not pretend she's anything more than eye candy.


Uh yeah she is. Do you even watch the RAW or SD?


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

I really don't get these Eva Marie threads, she's on TV because she's extremely fucking hot. The WWE knows she's not ready for televised matches but they got rid of Jo Jo and kept her, you want to know why? Because she's extremely fucking hot. If they know she's not ready for in ring action, but still use her anyways, the fault is 100% on them. If people think she's going to tell Vince McMahon "you know what, I don't think I'm ready for TV, so I'm going to quit and come back when I'm ready"..... get real, that's not how the world works lol.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Londrick said:


> Uh yeah she is. Do you even watch the RAW or SD?


Yes I do, but I still don't see what she's good at to be honest.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

She's nothing more than eye candy


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Kalashnikov said:


> Yes I do, but I still don't see what she's good at to be honest.


Then you'd know she's a heel.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

LateTrain27 said:


> I don't know. Maybe she's good at sucking? :vince5


She can't execute a single-leg but maybe can siphon Vince's middle leg until his knees buckle.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I bet she fucks like the dickens.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Any reaction is better than no reaction and you all are in this thread talking about her which is good in my opinion. If she improves in the ring she could be a great heel. I feel like she'd be a natural heel. I'm behind her all the way.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

She's good at looking hella good


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

Chris22 said:


> *Any reaction is better than no reaction*


Stupid cliché. Any reaction is not better than no reaction when the reaction is that you are atrocious at a major parts relating to the profession your in. If an actor is extremely bad and often get criticised for their bad performances then you don't say any reaction is better than no reaction.


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

Londrick said:


> I bet this is her when she sees the hate she gets:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure Callisto was being sarcastic :/

And yeah... no. She looks confused 99% of the time. Did you see that refereeing shambles? It's not hard.

She is totally devoid of wrestling talent. I'd give her a chance of a valet but doubt she'd pull that off. 

Your blind faith in such woeful talent is a tremendous waste of time. Unless she learns how to wrestle but she won't get the 10 years she needs


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

They should stick her on the Wyatts where she has to do nothing but wonder around with a stupid look on her face and look good. But then again, she'd probably mess that up.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Umm no. Shes pretty terrible at everything she does. Can't wrestle, no charisma and stands around looking dumbfounded.

At least Paige is champ. Eva isn't being pushed or anything.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, Eva Marie is an extremely talented individual that excels in multiple aspects of performing. Besides being good at looking, she does a great job of engaging the audience with her charismatic personality, conveying emotion with her countless facial expressions and her body language, making herself stand out with her gawddess-like, red-headed aura and being a great mic worker with her top notch and unscripted verbal (not to be confused with oral) skills. She is also rapidly improving her in ring performance mastering restholds and moves never seen or done before by the WWE Divas and perfecting the art of being a great heel worker. 

It makes me cry tears of joy to see a woman get to the levels she's at after starting off with essentially no experience in the wrestling industry. I wouldn't be surprised if I end up naming my first child Eva regardless of gender.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Now now... She does have a good red color in her hair...










" All red everything is taking over "​


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

She is good at looking good. ZING.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

After getting caught up on Total Diva's I got to concede, the problem seems to be more WWE, or rather then likely being pressured by E! to use her on TV so that they can put it in Total Divas.

Given it's a reality show I take what they say with a grain of salt. But if how they explained it on that show is accurate she got less training then the Tough Enough kids did before getting their first match. 

In a lot of ways how they are using Eva Marie somewhat reminds me of Jackie Gayda on Tough Enough. After Maven caught on when finally brought to the roster they wanted to put one of the next winners on TV right away. And clearly figured "women don't need to be trained as well" and after Jackie Gayda won they were literally giving her matches and having her cut promos every week. They sort of got away with it for a while, but eventually her being brought on with minimal training and no experience caught up with her and she was part of what some still call "the worst wrestling match ever" before they finally sent her to developmental to get the training she should have had all along. She came back much better but in some ways the damage was already done. 

WWE has apparently learned some from their mistakes, in that Eva is not getting as big of a push by comparison and most of her matches (maybe all I don't remember), have been tag-matches or Royal Rumble type matches. But they do need to be careful, like Jackie Gayda you can only hide the fact someone has been thrown to the wolves with no experience and minimal training for so long. They don't watch it it will catch up with her and she will pay the price for something that is largely not her fault. 

Although she has had over a year now and doesn't seem to be improving at all. Which makes me wonder if either she simply isn't cut out to be a wrestler or if Total Diva's isn't hindering her getting enough training to improve.


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

She's good at making herself look like a clown with her makeup she wears.

I mean she just loads it on her face. In a few years she'll have craters and holes in her face.


----------



## Janellie (Jul 21, 2010)

while I agree most of it is the WWE's fault, if she truly wanted to improve and become a wrestler like she says then she would take it upon herself to train as often as possible and learn and improve herself.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Whether you hate or like her, she's good at being the bad girl and getting heat, at least. Probably translates to her actual outside WWE personality. WWE booking her as a face one day, then a heel the next, is awful. She's a heel, everything about her aura screams heel, so just let her be a heel in the form of staying the hell out of the ring.


----------



## 김슬기 (May 18, 2014)

she can't wrestle and i don't find her attractive at all.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Those balls at samckdown :mark:

Hottest referee i have ever seen


----------



## Krokodil (Aug 27, 2013)

I'd bang her.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

The short answer is no.

And she isn't even hot to me personally.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

She is good at making me go hard in the pant


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Shes obviously damn good at sucking someones dick, which is the only reason I can think she has a job in the WWE.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

Catsaregreat said:


> Shes obviously damn good at sucking someones dick, which is the only reason I can think she has a job in the WWE.


I would assume she has Total Diva's to thank for that. My guess is that E! wants them to keep her on the roster or she would be off the show. If it wasn't for her being on Total Divas I am sure she would be in developmental by now. Hell, she never would have been called up this soon to begin with if it wasn't for Total Divas. 

WWE probably wanted both her and Jojo to go back to developmental and E! compromised and only replaces Jojo. But that is just my guess.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

She is good at being clueless and she is also good at botching.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

The thing is, despite Summer Rae dealing with it in a shitty way, she isn't wrong. Eva has little to no interest in making herself better. She clearly seems to care about the wrestling portion of her job very little.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

Revil Fox said:


> The thing is, despite Summer Rae dealing with it in a shitty way, she isn't wrong. Eva has little to no interest in making herself better. She clearly seems to care about the wrestling portion of her job very little.


I don't know if that is true or not. I take what we see on Total Divas with a huge grain of salt. But given she is both all over public appearances promoting WWE and being a reality star it's possible she really doesn't have a lot of time to train. If she can only train sporadically then it would be hard to retain anything. She was seen multiple times on the episode acknowledging she needed more time to train then she was getting. 

Obviously excuses are like assholes, and who knows how accurate what we are seeing on Total Divas actually is. But I am not sure if the true fault is her lack of commitment, or being thrust into a position where she simply doesn't get the time to work on it. WWE has people in developmental train for hours almost every day for a reason. 

If they truly stuck her in the main roster for the sake of Total Divas after virtually no training or past experience and then never gives her consistent time to train or matches in the ring with any regularity then when is she supposed to improve?


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Dan Pratt said:


> I don't know if that is true or not. I take what we see on Total Divas with a huge grain of salt. But given she is both all over public appearances promoting WWE and being a reality star it's possible she really doesn't have a lot of time to train. If she can only train sporadically then it would be hard to retain anything. She was seen multiple times on the episode acknowledging she needed more time to train then she was getting.
> 
> Obviously excuses are like assholes, and who knows how accurate what we are seeing on Total Divas actually is. But I am not sure if the true fault is her lack of commitment, or being thrust into a position where she simply doesn't get the time to work on it. WWE has people in developmental train for hours almost every day for a reason.
> 
> If they truly stuck her in the main roster for the sake of Total Divas after virtually no training or past experience and then never gives her consistent time to train or matches in the ring with any regularity then when is she supposed to improve?


There are two reasons I don't buy this, and they're both Bellas. Brie and Nikki have been getting MUCH better over the last year, and they have similar time commitments to Eva. Regardless of what is portrayed on Total Divas, the evidence is in the ring. And in the ring, some girls get better, and then there's Eva Marie. The absolute truth is that I would rather watch a Kelly Kelly match than watch Eva Marie do pretty much anything.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

:woolcock


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Polishing knobs.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

DanielWyatt said:


> She didn't even knew when to count.lol jbl was shouting at her to count from ringside.shes a terrible ref.


No that wasn't it. To be fair, the girls messed up the move, that's why she hesitated to start the first count. There was supposed to be 2 pin fall counts there. The flip over count & then the counter flip count for the win. Nikki wasn't in position for the first count, so Eve stalled, but she got the final pin fall no problem.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Just started watching Total Divas and I find her even more useless than before.

At least make her heel valet or something of the sort and let someone who can do more than (a not very good) roll-up actually wrestle in her place.


----------



## Taker90 (Feb 9, 2014)

she's the female Santino as far as the comedy goes put her with the cobra let them become team red cobra. 
na maybe not.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Taker90 said:


> she's the female Santino as far as the comedy goes put her with the cobra let them become team red cobra.
> na maybe not.


 Santino is too good for her talentless (but I guess not useless ) ass


----------



## Taker90 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nicole Queen said:


> Santino is too good for her talentless (but I guess not useless ) ass


maybe if she stayed in nxt for a few more months it's possible she would be ok at wrestling.
i say that in hope i like her.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Imo, she just need more TV wrestling time. It's not that she's bad, it's more that she looks a little scared or unsure sometimes. Not everybody is TV time ready right out of the gate. I think she takes bumps pretty well but just needs more matches in front of live audiences to work or the jitters. I remember Torrie Wilson was the exact same way (wrestling in the ring speaking) Over time with more work she got better.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Zappers said:


> Imo, she just need more TV wrestling time. It's not that she's bad, it's more that she looks a little scared or unsure sometimes. Not everybody is TV time ready right out of the gate. I think she takes bumps pretty well but just needs more matches in front of live audiences to work or the jitters. I remember Torrie Wilson was the exact same way (wrestling in the ring speaking) Over time with more work she got better.


What bumps has she taken?

One of the worst "bumps" and "selling" in the history of wrestling:









Besides she doesn't come across in any way as passionate or caring about wrestling.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Nicole Queen said:


> What bumps has she taken?
> 
> One of the worst "bumps" and "selling" in the history of wrestling:
> 
> ...


So what? That has nothing to do with you, if shes not passionate about it, why does that bother you?
She's on the roster atleast, and she's trying, Plus WWE must see something in her to keep her there.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Bad News Yoshi said:


> So what? That has nothing to do with you, if shes not passionate about it, why does that bother you?
> She's on the roster atleast, and she's trying, Plus WWE must see something in her to keep her there.


Other than her looks i don't think WWE is really interested in her wrestling "talents".


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

:genius

You need to sip the liberal kool aid a little more often because you are losing sight of the big picture. How dare you suggest that she doesn't deserve to be paid for exploitatively flaunting her body in a way that pleases (mostly) post-pubescent males? Women will never truly be free until they are all employed as talentless eye candy. That way, we will finally see an end to sexual harassment, since they will be doing it willingly (like captives experiencing Stockholm Syndrome) and be getting paid for it. It's empowering- like porn.


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

She's good at looking good. She would probably be a good stripper as well.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

She's probably good with the D.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

She's certainly awesome at being hot. Other than that she's ridiculously useless. She can't do anything. This business is only cut out for some people. Eva is not one of those people.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

shes good at making the iwc jelly


----------



## JwabHDTV (May 19, 2014)

I bet she is really good at stuff that exist in porn.... aka the Full Anal Nelson.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Nicole Queen said:


> One of the worst "bumps" and "selling" in the history of wrestling:












I like Eva, but damn... That's ridiculous.


----------



## Danny_1305 (May 17, 2014)

She's fit as fuck so I like her


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

She, uh, looks nice.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

She is VERY good at being awful.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Barbequegirl said:


> Of course she's going to suck. Unlike other girls, she was forced to go on the road with one month full time training whereas all other girls like Summer, Bellas etc. got two years max.


Yes, I heard Eva Marie say that she only had 3 weeks, then on the road. They should have kept her in Development for at least a year.... very hard to move her back now, would be a bad look.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Bad News Yoshi said:


> So what? That has nothing to do with you, if shes not passionate about it, why does that bother you?
> She's on the roster atleast, and she's trying, Plus WWE must see something in her to keep her there.


It bothers me that instead of having girls who look good and can wrestle, we have girls who only look good. And there as many girls that would love to be on the main roster in her place. Aside from Total Divas, what else does she does?



njcam said:


> Yes, I heard Eva Marie say that she only had 3 weeks, then on the road. They should have kept her in Development for at least a year.... very hard to move her back now, would be a bad look.


Given that she isn't exactly wrestler by any means I don't think it would be bad if they get her back to development. Everybody knows she is there only 'cause she looks good.


----------



## LibertarianAtheist (Feb 10, 2014)

Laying on her back, duh


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

I think wrestling-wise she got a no-win situation with the Total Divas show instead of training. I can't blame her though for not quitting the show like JoJo to train as I think Eva has gotten more out of the show then her. The truth is that Eva is being smart because she's making herself a name in the business period. She is already more valuable to the WWE then say Rosa Mendes, Tamina and others that are better wrestlers because of the show. I don't see her as a long term wrestler but someone that is using wrestling as a springboard for something else.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

She's good at being hot....

Seriously though she needs to strictly be a valet. Nothing wrong with that, just don't make her out to be something she's not.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

bipartisan101 said:


> She's good at being hot....
> 
> Seriously though she needs to strictly be a valet. Nothing wrong with that, *just don't make her out to be something she's not*.


Which i assume you mean a wrestler?


----------



## Ethan Johns (Apr 13, 2014)

She is a great cock sucker.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

PoisonMouse said:


> Just a reminder she's been hired for a year and a half and can't run the ropes and JoJo is outperforming her.


And Jojo is way better looking than her too, as are many of the other females in WWE. Everything about this girl looks fake. She looks kind of like a ******.

She really brings nothing to the table. I'd lump her with the Stacy Kiebler and Kelly Kelly types, there because they look good, but she really isn't good enough looking for that. 

I would much rather see women's wrestling like we saw in the late 80s than we see today. Velvet McIntyre, Jumping Bomb Angels, Sensational Sheri, etc. None of these girls looked like models. All of them were fun to watch in the ring.


----------



## Decency (Sep 20, 2012)

To answer you're question......


















That is what she does best.


----------



## LaxCoupon (May 19, 2014)

She can't wrestle, she can't take bumps, she can't talk, she can't act, she can't referee, she can hardly muster any emotions ever, she can't ring-announce, she can't hold up paper signs...

She can do none of the things somebody employed by the WWE is expected to do.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Decency said:


> That is what she does best.


Ya... and she doesn't do it well. That photo is nowhere near hot.


----------



## wwfattitude0510 (May 24, 2014)

She's sexy as hell


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> And Jojo is way better looking than her too, as are many of the other females in WWE. Everything about this girl looks fake. She looks kind of like a ******.
> 
> She really brings nothing to the table. I'd lump her with the Stacy Kiebler and Kelly Kelly types, there because they look good, but she really isn't good enough looking for that.
> 
> I would much rather see women's wrestling like we saw in the late 80s than we see today. Velvet McIntyre, Jumping Bomb Angels, Sensational Sheri, etc. None of these girls looked like models. All of them were fun to watch in the ring.












:ti @ that ugly thing looking better than Eva.


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 9, 2014)

She's worthless in every aspect of the wrestling business but there's nothing unattractive about her.


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

I don't find her sexy at all! average looking but! I like her, and controversy sells!
So she is a good thing in my opinion and I bet a lot of people recognize her more than most of the Divas!


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

Londrick said:


> :ti @ that ugly thing looking better than Eva.


Both are bad looking tbh but I would go with Eva if I had to choose.


----------



## Ricky Barbara (May 22, 2014)

She's half Mexican/Italian like the Bellas, IDK if Cena/Bryan are hitting that...hmmm....

I like Jojo as Well, she's pretty cute,not hot, but cute


----------



## wwfattitude0510 (May 24, 2014)

I'd fuck both


----------



## StarshipAwsome (Apr 28, 2014)

I really HATE Eva Marie, got her off my television.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Okay, now we know Eva has sucked pretty much at everything so far in her WWE career but this is actually isn't that bad.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

RKO361 said:


> Okay, now we know Eva has sucked pretty much at everything so far in her WWE career but this is actually isn't that bad.


That was beyond terrible. I'm starting to think it's just one big act for her to be this bad so she can get heat.


----------



## CENA=GREATNESS (Apr 28, 2014)

Never understood the hate Eva gets


she had like 2 weeks worth of training. Trish started out pretty bad as well but became a great worker


----------



## CENA=GREATNESS (Apr 28, 2014)

Londrick said:


> :ti @ that ugly thing looking better than Eva.





Gametoo said:


> Both are bad looking tbh but I would go with Eva if I had to choose.


you two are crazy. Both of them are hot


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

spezzano2311 said:


> Pretty sure Callisto was being sarcastic :/


Not at all.

It's pretty obvious Eva is playing a character, and people are falling for the bait like sheep. It's only a testament to her wrestling aptitude and wit, and as evident from her most recent match, she has mastered the art of heel-craft. She's the only woman in the WWE not named AJ who inspires consistently strong reactions from her audience. To say the heat she elicits is xpac heat is nothing but cliche.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Eva Marie is nothing but a no-talented whore with a retarded hair gimmick. Her only skill is sucking cock and spreading her legs.

Hi Londrick. Love ya buddy.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Eva Marie is hot as a brunette but I can't stand the red hair.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Callisto said:


> Not at all.
> 
> It's pretty obvious Eva is playing a character, and people are falling for the bait like sheep. It's only a testament to her wrestling aptitude and wit, and as evident from her most recent match, she has mastered the art of heel-craft. She's the only woman in the WWE not named AJ who inspires consistently strong reactions from her audience. To say the heat she elicits is xpac heat is nothing but cliche.


Even if she's playing a character, there's not much else going for her.

She can't wrestle, even if people dislike her, she does nothing at all. A good valet/manager gets heat because they know how to speak to elicit the needed reaction, a good heel wrestler uses the right (or wrong) tactics to beat the good guy and make people hate him. 

From what I've seen there is nothing noteworthy about her skill-wise, be it her playing a heel or well, there is no need discussing her ability to do DAT perfect roll-up.

Aside from Total Divas, this girl has no purpose being on the roster. If she has such good heel heat, because she plays it well, why the hell won't they put her into a feud/match with somebody? fpalm

Her only purpose is to have Londrick red repping people who say anything bad (but quite true) about her.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

I almost fell over laughing when Eva said Summer Rae was a "piece of dog poop". May not have been her idea to use those words, but was still hilarious. 

To be honest I know I started this thread but I have come around SOME on Eva Marie. She still is performing sub-par at pretty much everything. But if TD is accurate given the limited time she has had and the fact she doesn't seem to have had much time to train since then (although the latter could just be an excuse), there was really no reason to expect better. Although forgetting on of the SIX NAMES she had to mention when ring announcing is pretty bad, maybe it was being nervous buy my god, Lillian Garcia early on used to mess up constantly but even she just flat out forgot someones name. 

A lot of what I dislike so much isn't Eva, but what her being on the roster represents. Like with Jackie Gayda, or in TNA with Jenna Moresca wrestling has the feeling women don't "need to be that good." WWE would NEVER both put and keep putting a male wrestler who was coming us that short on EVERYTHING on the roster. Yeah maybe a celebrity for one or two moves, but Eva like Jackir and Jenna is on TV week after week sucking up the place, and doing so not because they suck but because they were never actually prepared.

But wrestling promotions constantly decide that they can just toss a woman in the ring or on TV wit no kind of preparation or decent training and it won't matter because no one cares if women suck, so long as they are hot. And it is annoying that there are hot women in the indy scene who can at least wrestle competently because they have experience, but WWE has no problem ignoring them and just sticking someone on the show who clearly is in over their head. Not because they don't see it, but because "it's just a woman wrestler messing up. Who cares?"

And truth is, despite what they think fans DO care more than they think and like with Jenna and Jackie they are playing with fire because if they are not REAL careful Eva will end up on the list of "worst match ever" and it will be WWE's fault even though she will get all the blame. 

I get Eva is on Total Diva's so they kind of have to keep using her. But as has been noted, a heel valet would leave her safe from a potential disaster, but WWE is apparently content just let her continue to botch everything. And it is a shame for her because if she had been properly trained like "diva IWC flavor of the month" Alicia Fox who they got out of a damn catalog but made good use of the training they gave her, she might have come out six months or a year later and truly gotten over. But now we will never know, because she is such a mess on WWE TV I can't imagine her having a career in WWE after her stint on Total Divas ends.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

People still acting bitchy about red rep.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Londrick said:


> People still bitchy about red rep.


Have you ever used #AllRedEverything when you have red repped somebody? :lol


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm sure she'd be a great lay.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Nicole Queen said:


> Have you ever used #AllRedEverything when you have red repped somebody? :lol


Yeah :ti

Usually just go with eat a dick which seems to piss marks like Tater off for some reason.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

RKO361 said:


> Okay, now we know Eva has sucked pretty much at everything so far in her WWE career but this is actually isn't that bad.


I actually hated that promo. The one they had before the match with Saxton was a lot better. This one had Eva just word vomit whatever she was given with a slightly bitchy tone to her voice. It felt fake.

The schedule stuff is an excuse. As Summer said, her schedule is just as busy and she finds time to get in the ring before shows. I really feel like Eva is the first chick out the door when Total Divas ends. She still looks like she couldn't give a damn in the ring, hell, even she even looked bored and uninterested during her posing on the ramp. Even Maria and Ashley showed intensity or at least focus.

Concerning Eva's heat: First of all, she's a face now (at least according to leaked WWE scripts and she has been pretty much accepted by the other face Total Divas), so she shouldn't be looking to get heat but pops. Secondly, Eva got as many "We want Jojo" chants as boos while she was a heel, furthering the case that she had non-useful "go away" heat. Right now, the only Diva that is routinely getting the desired response is crazy Alicia Fox. AJ is a heel who got (and chased) pops, Eva is a face who gets booed resoundingly, and the rest either get little to no reaction or a mixed bag that depends on circumstances.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

RKO361 said:


> Okay, now we know Eva has sucked pretty much at everything so far in her WWE career but this is actually isn't that bad.


Besides the dog poop bit, I think that was a pretty good promo.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

She has dead eyes. No emotion.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Stanford said:


> Besides the dog poop bit, I think that was a pretty good promo.


Eva Marie is dogshit.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Those saying she'd make a good valet are giving her too much credit.


----------



## LibertarianAtheist (Feb 10, 2014)

Does spreading her legs count?


----------



## mojocannibas (May 23, 2014)

She's good at being terrible at everything.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

It appears not.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

She is good at blowing............


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

GEOLINK said:


> To think she's been with the company for almost a year is frightening.
> 
> I'm starting to think she's E Network's pet project rather than WWE's at this point.


I believe you! Vince is letting the entertainment world run his business. I'm sure the suits in E wants her as a fan favorite since they jack off to her and Nikki's tits.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Either she is not good or you do not believe that Vince is letting the entertainment world run his business. I'm sure the suits in E wants her as a fan favorite since they jack off to her and Nikki's tits.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

It's funny that a lot of the hatred towards Eva Marie is directed to how plainly stupid, moronic and uneducated she *must* be. Hasn't she completed an Arts Degree in the area of Business or something along those lines in the past? I'd wager that's an accomplishment about 30% of this forum haven't got or ever had. 

Anyways, the thing is people would be clamouring over her if this whole thing was an act and she genuinely was talented. This is the sort of heat a lot of wrestlers would kill for. It could go down as a brilliant ploy as she has been masterfully pulling every string and structuring every detail all along.

:delrio Muahahaha


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

Yes people would clamor for her if it was an act, or at least they might. But stinking up the place on purpouse is a stupid gimmick, people want to be entertained. Not genuinely pissed off. 

I am not saying Eva Marie guninely pisses me off. But honestly the people who think she is a good worker, etc. But instead of showing it and entertaining the fans she is intentionally performing sub-par just to get X-Pac style heat (which isn't even good heat) is delusional. 

I got no problem with people being fans of Eva Marie. But you don't have to live in denial to justify it.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ShinsuKlee Nakamura said:


>


This.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

I dont find her that attractive, to be honest. Many of the other divas are way hotter than her. She has no business being on any type of wrestling show.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Dan Pratt said:


> Yes people would clamor for her if it was an act, or at least they might. But stinking up the place on purpouse is a stupid gimmick, people want to be entertained. Not genuinely pissed off.
> 
> I am not saying Eva Marie guninely pisses me off. But honestly the people who think she is a good worker, etc. But instead of showing it and entertaining the fans she is intentionally performing sub-par just to get X-Pac style heat (which isn't even good heat) is delusional.
> 
> I got no problem with people being fans of Eva Marie. But you don't have to live in denial to justify it.


Before I launch into any spiel, I'd just like to point out that I don't think she's shown to be particularly talented (yet) in any aspect of professional wrestling, aside from not totally freezing up like a deer in headlights from the eyes of twenty thousand people in the audience and more at home. That ability is a good one for a rookie who has spent a very small time in the wrestling industry.

People want to hate heels yes, as in really want hate them to their core, but they also want to be entertained. How does that really work though? Do people want them to be funny, cool, somehow charming? Perhaps, but is that really the essence of a true 'bad person'? Are they really doing their job properly? This is getting away from Eva Marie for the time being, so bear with me. 

There definitely has to be an engaging element for people to actually become invested in a villain alone. In the world of professional wrestling though it ultimately lies with the babyface foil to intervene with the heel's evil intentions and become the audience's saviour. Heels shouldn't be expected to be what people tune it or even particularly want to see. Their goal is to antagonise. Their actions should certainly spark interest, but ideally what should draw people in is the babyface's response and presence in the story. 

As you can probably tell, I'm not all that big a believer in the 'X-Pac heat' label although I'm not completely against the term being used. I know, for instance, if a babyface is being booed or being walked out on then there's likely a problem that needs addressing (well, except for someone like Cena, but that's a pretty exceptional case). I guess people would like to know if someone is talented, but that doesn't necessarily mean they have to 'see' it. If a heel Eva Marie could work and help structure a match that would be genuinely investable and unique enough to be memorable in a positive sense, while also fulfilling her general role as a bad guy, then that would be enough for people looking hard enough to see that while her character might be that of some pompous upstart who doesn't belong or thinks she's somehow above the industry, her work in the ring and behind a mic suggest she knows what she's doing. She still has to be hated though, and a gimmick like that would also mean she shouldn't be perceived by people as being potentially more talented than her babyface opponent, whoever it might be. 

That would be a true testament of one's talents as a heel, not necessarily if she's 'entertaining' or not. Some people find whatever she's doing now 'entertaining.' Lots of people also thought Brodus Clay's 'Funkasaurus' gimmick was entertaining enough for him to stay like that for well over a year. Talent is not always testament to how 'entertaining' something is, especially in regards to WWE and their usage of the word. That concept is an element of their branding that's used to sell themselves as 'unique.' They never said anything about being tasteful though, or even particularly appealing to those outside of their core demographics.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Is there any reason to be a fan of Eva Marie. There's gotta be something about her, i've seen a few Eva marks on this forum and i just don't get it.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

^^^You just gotta be hot is all.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

CENA=GREATNESS said:


> Never understood the hate Eva gets
> 
> 
> *she had like 2 weeks worth of training. Trish started out pretty bad as well but became a great worker*


This is exactly why she get's so much heat. Get her some fucking training before you put her on the main roster, damn. That's what they're currently doing with Jojo.


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

Having her on Total Divas would make sense if the plan was to show a brand new Diva breaking into the company, working her way through developmental, growing over time, etc.

The problem is they instead want to use it as a launching pad for her as a major heel Diva, so they just threw her right on the main shows, have her fly around on all the tours, etc. instead of having her actually properly training and developing her. There's a reason Divas and other wrestlers spend years in developmental, it's to, you know, develop.


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

She's good at looking like an stuck-up and unlikable.


----------



## CENA=GREATNESS (Apr 28, 2014)

shes good at making my jaw drop:yum:



her looks is her downfall lol

she keeps getting put into roles shes not ready for


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm sure she's good for lots of stuff for those lonely nights on the road, how do you think she got the job in the first place?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

-Skullbone- said:


> *It's funny that a lot of the hatred towards Eva Marie is directed to how plainly stupid, moronic and uneducated she must be. Hasn't she completed an Arts Degree in the area of Business or something along those lines in the past?* I'd wager that's an accomplishment about 30% of this forum haven't got or ever had.
> 
> Anyways, the thing is people would be clamouring over her if this whole thing was an act and she genuinely was talented. This is the sort of heat a lot of wrestlers would kill for. It could go down as a brilliant ploy as she has been masterfully pulling every string and structuring every detail all along.
> 
> :delrio Muahahaha


What? People are directing insults like that regarding her ability to wrestle or talk in the WRESTLING business. Who gives a fuck about her Arts degree or whatever the fuck?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

The Eva Marie being busy and can't train is the typical female excuse when they don't want/can't do something. For one she lives in Orlando, so it's not like she can't go to the training center. Nattie lives in Tampa and is ALWAYS there. The Bella's who probably do the most PR out of the the 'divas' have improved leaps and bounds and Nikki has actually bulked up over the past year, so yes, this Eva Marie stuff is an excuse. I am pretty certain she was only signed for the show. I am assuming she's probably 30 and uh, picking up wrestling at that age as a female? That's kind of rare isn't it? Does she even wrestle house shows? What exactly have they shown on the show that makes her able to say that her schedule is crazy where she can't learn to wrestle? I know WWE is running with that storyline with her, but it's more of a reality than you think.


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard (Jun 28, 2011)

Part of the reason we all hate her is because she was hot shot to the main roster without being trained and shoved down our throat through total divas propaganda. I wish shed stop trying to be heel when booked as face though, those heel air kisses when tagging with Nikki were cringe.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

King Gimp said:


> What? People are directing insults like that regarding her ability to wrestle or talk in the WRESTLING business. Who gives a fuck about her Arts degree or whatever the fuck?


C'mon now, there are heaps of comments here and out there calling her stupid, dumb, air-headed, saying her only talent is spreading her legs, etc. There was a comment made somewhere on this forum where the poster said he/she 'honestly' believed Eva Marie to be one of the dumbest people on the planet. Well, it was something to that effect, but it was a full paragraph where they professed their hate for the person. I wish I could find it and I'll post it up here if I can because that is BRILLIANT heat. So many characters right now would be clamouring for the opportunity to elicit that sort of response.

Granted, some of the screw ups she's made so far from what I've seen are stupid. Stupid mistakes for the industry that is, which she obviously isn't all that invested in. This falls more back on the company and its values for actually hiring her than the individual. They want to send her out there to flop around and look stupid, well, then it's mostly on their heads as it makes THEM look stupid in the long run.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

-Skullbone- said:


> It's funny that a lot of the hatred towards Eva Marie is directed to how plainly stupid, moronic and uneducated she *must* be. Hasn't she completed an Arts Degree in the area of Business or something along those lines in the past? I'd wager that's an accomplishment about 30% of this forum haven't got or ever had.
> 
> Anyways, the thing is people would be clamouring over her if this whole thing was an act and she genuinely was talented. This is the sort of heat a lot of wrestlers would kill for. It could go down as a brilliant ploy as she has been masterfully pulling every string and structuring every detail all along.
> 
> :delrio Muahahaha


I think it's pretty obvious that this _is_ all an act. The fact that she inspires 10+ page threads on a consistent basis is just a testament to her wrestling aptitude. How anyone can otherwise be so jaded to that fact is beyond me.



Dan Pratt said:


> Yes people would clamor for her if it was an act, or at least they might. But stinking up the place on purpouse is a stupid gimmick, people want to be entertained. Not genuinely pissed off.
> 
> I am not saying Eva Marie guninely pisses me off. But honestly the people who think she is a good worker, etc. But instead of showing it and entertaining the fans she is intentionally performing sub-par just to get X-Pac style heat (which isn't even good heat) is delusional.
> 
> I got no problem with people being fans of Eva Marie. But you don't have to live in denial to justify it.


This entire statement makes absolutely no sense.

Eva's job as a heel, and for any heel performer for that matter, is to be the agent provocateur. If they can provoke the crowd enough to have a vested interest in their character and any program they are in, then they've successfully done their jobs. She need not make an attempt to appeal to the crowd in the same way AJ does, because that's simply not the nature of her character. It was meant to piss off the crowd, and around cliche descriptions like xpac heat does nothing to support your argument.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

^^^

Ah, but is Eva actually a heel?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

-Skullbone- said:


> ^^^
> 
> Ah, but is Eva actually a heel?


Beats me, but saying that 10 pages and more shows that she has wrestling aptitude is so funny to me. People don't hate on her because of her being a heel (is she?). They make of her because she plain sucks and is laughable with everything she does.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Eva Marie is here to make a name for herself.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

She's good at being hot


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

> This entire statement makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> Eva's job as a heel, and for any heel performer for that matter, is to be the agent provocateur. If they can provoke the crowd enough to have a vested interest in their character and any program they are in, then they've successfully done their jobs. She need not make an attempt to appeal to the crowd in the same way AJ does, because that's simply not the nature of her character. It was meant to piss off the crowd, and around cliche descriptions like xpac heat does nothing to support your argument.


Exept Eva Maris always tags with the faces and doesn't do anything heel like except air kisses. Eva Marie isn't a heel, so her doing it on purpose to get "heel heat" would make no sense. 

She tags with the faces, and her only singles match was against Summer Rae based on the story Summer shafted her, which anyone watching would now painted Summer as the bad girl, not Eva. 

She also doesn't actually generate "heel heat" by sucking on her matches, and being bad at refereeing and ring announcing. She gets dead silence and the fans don't care, because most probably aren't even watching Total Divas, and being on TV to promote the show is literally the only push she has had her entire career to date. 

The IWC is critical, no one else gives a shit. She isn't generating "heat" she is just performing sub par and as such the fans aren't invested. 

I am sorry, I mean no offence to Eva. But anyone who thinks she is "sucking on purpose" is just seeing what they want to see. She clearly needs more training or more motivation to try harder... or both. She isn't a skilled wrestler who is brilliantly pretending she is bad at everything. 

She is hot, and in total Diva's she comes off likable. Her struggle with being a recovering alcoholic is also very admirable and she has my respect for it. And hell the Total Divas story of being in over her head and trying to overcome it, whether accurate to what is really happening or not, it's a struggle a lot of people can identify with 

Those are good reasons to be a fan of hers. But people need to be honest with themselves and stop trying to pretend there is something else going on to feel better about that. You can be a fan of someone even if they aren't "good in the ring". There is no shame in that.


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

If she's good at anything at all, she's hiding it really well. I think she's really annoying and reminds me of my ex-wife. Also hate how she always wears her hair in a dumb bun that flops around on her head. It just makes her look as silly as she acts in the ring.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I love how this thread is still running.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Who cares ? as long as that fine lady on my tv screen every week i'm okay with it .


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

She is the worst Diva of all time. No personality at all and her fake boobs are hideous


----------



## Gametoo (May 22, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> *She is the worst Diva of all time*. No personality at all and her fake boobs are hideous


"*Cough*Ashley*Cough*".


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Trifektah said:


> She is the worst Diva of all time. No personality at all and her fake boobs are hideous


Forget her boobs, that face. Never seen a women who looks that artificial before. She looks like one of those Japanese robots with the fake plastic skin. Never seen a real life women be that close to Uncanny Valley territory


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

Lariatoh! said:


> I love how this thread is still running.


Me too. I didn't know what I was starting. Although good for the board we aren't just getting 30 Eva Marie threads like Paige and Alicia Fox keep getting.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

Yes she's good at sucking d***


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I think there are four or five Paige and Alicia threads instead but you have a point. Eva Marie is good at.............







! So what if this picture has only Cena? It could be anyone!


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Gametoo said:


> "*Cough*Ashley*Cough*".


Ashley was better. She had charisma and could do it all except wrestling.

Eva don't even know her co-workers names.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Barbequegirl said:


> Ashley was better. She had charisma and could do it all except wrestling.
> 
> Eva don't even know her co-workers names.


They are in the same boat TBH. Ashley had 0 charisma but because she looked different than all of the divas at that time people thought she was charismatic.


----------



## The Zeitgeist (May 14, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> They are in the same boat TBH. Ashley had 0 charisma but because she looked different than all of the divas at that time people thought she was charismatic.


Speaking of Ashley, yeah, she slightly reminds me of Eva Marie. But Ashley was given a chance to shine at Wrestlemania 23. Even though her match with Melina was crap, the build-up for the match made me believe she is going to win the title.


----------



## The Zeitgeist (May 14, 2014)

hbgoo1975 said:


>


Man! That is one bizarre fan pic.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

It's a politically correct illustration of giving head. That is what Rosa Mendex did to Kevin Dunn, Cameron DaCunt did it to PS Hayes before hooking up with Vinnie,and I'm pretty sure John Cena does it to Vince. But the last quote was more of a figure of speech. By the way, I could never show photoshop pictures of Nikki blowing Cena or photoshopped images of Cena's head plastered on a woman's body giving head to a man with Vince's face plastered. If I did, I could be banned and never go on this forum. So what I did last year with the rooster pics to come up with an obscene excuse for those Divas and Superstars who still have a job rather than saying the words d--k blowing and c--k sucking. You may think I am an idiot, but I can't stand the way WWE books the product. I don't watch, and I am not really an internet mark because I never went inside of of an arena to watch WWE wrestling! I just criticize the product like most of you do! I agree with some of your opinions, but we all have different views of the product and their personalities.


----------



## Terminus (Jan 22, 2013)

Shes really good at looking smokin hot


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh she's pretty good at something...let's just say she doesn't suck at all things...oh wait - what I'm thinking of does include sucking...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

She's great at looking hot


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Pretty good at sucking c....


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Ashley is way hotter though... Even though she sucked at wrestling, talking on the mic. and at Survivor.

I'm sure that there is something that Eva is good at, but it sure isn't at being a wrestler.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Stop complaining. She is learning, it takes time. You should know that by now otherwise you wouldn't be fapping to her in your mothers basement. 

She is an accomplished female in WWE, deal with that wonkers.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

eva marie can take her pretty little head and put it on my crotch near my black pecker. that's all I want of eva marie if she can't do that then she can fuck off T.V.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves (Feb 13, 2009)

She is hot. I don't care if she can wrestle or not. WWE is an entertainment company. Not a wrestling company. I don't mind personalities. I think the 'I WANT SERIOUS WOMANNZZZ RASSLIN'" gimmick is severly outdated.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

In this video a WWE fan disses Eva Marie in person.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

cokecan567 said:


> eva marie can take her pretty little head and put it on my crotch near my black pecker. that's all I want of eva marie if she can't do that then she can fuck off T.V.


Here lies Cokecan: a good man with simple pleasures; who got his black pecker ripped off by Eva Marie and 'humbled.' God bless him and may he find peace.

I wonder if the sight of Foley embracing her left those wrestling purists with heartburn.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

Thomas Batista said:


> She is hot. I don't care if she can wrestle or not. WWE is an entertainment company. Not a wrestling company. I don't mind personalities. I think the *'I WANT SERIOUS WOMANNZZZ RASSLIN'" gimmick* is severly outdated.


I don't remember a wrestler with such gimmick :aries2

And if you like her just for her looks, that's fine. Some of us actually watch for that thing called "wrestling". Which is not something Eva can do even in her dreams.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

She's brilliant at getting under the skin of geeky smarks who seem to act like she's the first diva to be hired who can't wrestle, while they long for the days of the likes of Torrie Wilson and Stacy Kiebler who could never wrestle and were only good for being hot. :ti

WWE has always had divas who were simply eye candy and not much else. And if Eva Marie never makes any significant improvements in the ring, they can always still use her for photo shoots and PR work, which they use her a lot for anyway.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> In this video a WWE fan disses Eva Marie in person.


Those fans that were chanting you can't wrestle and that one bitch should've gotten thrown out. That was completely uncalled for.


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> In this video a WWE fan disses Eva Marie in person.


The truth must hurt her.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Londrick said:


> Those fans that were chanting you can't wrestle and that one bitch should've gotten thrown out. That was completely uncalled for.


I cant stand Eva but these you cant wrestle chants are so unprofessional and pathetic. How did this crap start?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Londrick said:


> Those fans that were chanting you can't wrestle and that one bitch should've gotten thrown out. That was completely uncalled for.


I agree. She's definitely pretty brutal in the ring but there's no need of that. It's pretty weak stuff, she seems like a pretty nice girl to be honest.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> In this video a WWE fan disses Eva Marie in person.


Do people really feel good when they chant stuff like that? Do they feel superior, witty and funny when they do it? Do they feel like gods when they make other people uncomfortable and humiliated? What's even worse are those that start chanting because others are doing it. It's embarrassing. Especially considering this wasn't even a wrestling show, she was just there signing autographs.

And you could see she got pretty affected by it, understandably. Facial expressions never lie.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> In this video a WWE fan disses Eva Marie in person.


I'll admit that i laughed at first but then i feel bad for her. It's kind of a bitch move to ask for her autograph and then tell her that she shouldn't be allowed to wrestle.

:ti @ people getting mad at the chant.


----------

